# Trolling pilchards / garfish



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Here is a rig that you might find interesting for trolling a pillie or garry to add swimming action perfectfor yak fishing. Its a set of gangs, each with a swivel between each hook. This makes the dead bait move more fluidly (its best to brake the back of the bait once on the gang to make it flexible). On the front of the rig is what I call a wobbler (not sure of the brand name - bought it from waverley tackle shop - Sydney estern burbs). This imparts a wobble effect - not unlike a bibbed hard body minnow. So you kind of have a real fish with lure action leaving a scented trail eager to be taken. I reckon it should be good on pelagics early mornings and late afternoons.

Cant wait to give it a go and tell you the results.

By the way make sure that the swivels you use are not too big that they slip over the barb of the hook - that may take a bit of experimenting with - I have been using size 4 hooks and swivels.

Regards Wopfish


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

hi *** - it looks like a simplified version of the spaniard specials that billybob uses to great effect on the noosa mackeral population. The swivels would make it swim nicely.

The south africans use another trolling rig that involves a large single hook with wire trace and attached to that (also by wire) are one or two trebles that are pinned in the flank or tail or fish. The main front hook then has a flashy trolling skirt placed on the front of it that sits over the nose of the bait. This set up of hooks eliminates the need for gang hooks with swivels as the wire trace is fairly flexible. I'd suggest though that it means you need multiple rigs if the fish are biting - the logistics of removing a large hook and two swallowed trebles from a large fish in a kayak is a bit scary.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I like the idea of adding a bit more flash/attractent to it - ie feathers on the rear gang, or some form of reflective material. Also the skirt up front - but would that cause the wobbler to loose its action? hey I bought a 'priest' from bunnings last week to dispatch with fieh in a hurry so no gang warfare in the cockpit of the yuk - its just the handle off an axe minus blade and think it should do the job quickly - you should have seen the looks and comments of staff and customers as I was whacking the end into my hand of the stake seeing how it would balance out - one woman had a giggle at me and then looked a bit upset when i told her what it was for - she was a veggo she told me :? :? :? :!:


----------

